# Monster Hobbies Build A Monster Contest!



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Guys and Gals!

Here's the You-tube video for the contest! I hope I got all the points I wanted to presented in a clear way.

If there's any questions, please let me know on this thread!

Enjoy!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ummm...hello? Did I do somethign wrong?


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

All Right!!!!!!!!!! 
The Build-A-Monster-Model Contest is back once again! With all I've been through lately, this is just the thing I need. Looking forward to participating again this year. Great video too.

Good Luck with the contest this year MCR:thumbsup:
You'll be hearing from me real soon.

A.U.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Say, after watching the video again, I must say I really like the expansion of the categories. Curious about a few things:

Are you going to be judging the in person and online entries separately or together?

Are the awards the same as last year (i.e first, second, third)?

I apologize if the answers were in the video and I missed them. I was just to darn excited to find out the the contest was on again for this year!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

Part 2 says to purchase models from the store. I don't mind doing that, except your web site doesn't list models to fit all the categories - I couldn't find any busts, for example - and shipping the kits is going to cut into the thirty-day building window. Or have I got this part wrong?

BTW, I have added an announcement about your contest to the Black Swamp Modelers' What's New page. It occurs to me that I've been remiss in not adding Monster Hobbies to our Links page. May I?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ...Did I do somethign wrong?











Yeah, ya spelled 'something' wrong - *SLAP!*


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Mark - Yeah, the web site needs an update for sure. I also don't have all the models listed for sale, like Busts, for example. I did have that little Scroling Banner saying to phone the store though. However, this is more of an open contest and you can still enter anything you have built up. (Like Last Year).

The ordering "Window" for this year may be messed up, but like I said, if the commerical lasts for a few years, I can make up for it next year. I think that the Walk-in traffic will probably make up for it.

I also wanted to have this on you-Tube for a few years, so I was thinking of all the ways to give it some longevity.

@ Ark - I'll be judging again this year with all models (Online and Walk-in) together. 1st, 2nd and 3rd like last year with the $100 in Gift Certificates going to best overall. (Mark McGovern) There's still the possibility that no one will enter in town.

P.S. Just joking about giving the Best to Mark. He didn't pay me for First place or anything!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Got an appointment on wednesday to set up a new bank account.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Mark said:


> BTW, I have added an announcement about your contest to the Black Swamp Modelers' What's New page. It occurs to me that I've been remiss in not adding Monster Hobbies to our Links page. May I?


Guess I missed this part! 

I'd be honored if you added me to your page! Also, thanX for adding me to the link!

Today I posted 20 posters for the contest around High River and 1 in Alderside at the A&W. Hopefully it will drum up some business and no one will post their stuff over mine!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Does this contest except money orders for entry fees?Maybe I wasn`t paying close enough attention to the video but I didn`t catch what the prizes are.If I wasn`t please shoot me. lol


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I can do M/O and over the phone CC payments. In fact, that's pretty much all I can do right now without Paypal anyway.

Just remeber with the M/O to make it in Canadian funds - I think the paper is Pink, at least that's what it is when I send a M/O to you guys in the USA.

(MAN! There's still so much stuff I have to say in these videos! I wonder if anyone will want to watch a 2 hour detailed talk fest! LOL!)


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah !! Like what the prize is!! lol Still wanting to know. I had heard of your store before but I assumed it was in the U.S for some reason.How far from Calgary is it? I lived there back in 1980.You must have that McDougall character camped out in front of your store every morning. lol Just kiddin McDee!  He`s a pretty cool brother.Now I know your there & your prices are reasonable,I mite just become a regular customer.Do you really have that big display of Illuminator kits in your store or was that just staged for the video? I know they weren`t a huge seller back when but I think down the road they will become more collectable.While I`m here & talking everyone`s ear off,I want to talk about my frustration over Canada not hosting any kit shows.The problem I`m hearing the most is that dealers from outside our country don`t want the hassle of crossing the border & can`t say I blame them.But sometimes are country dealers have to do the same.Kinda blows.  Again,what are the prizes?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The prizes are the basic Bronze, Silver and Gold Plaques with the top prize for "Best Model" being $100 in gift Certificates. These certificates can be used on mail out orders as well. 

(The top prize is actually listed in text at the end of the video.) 

High River is a 45 min drive from South Calgary, the next city south of Okotoks.

McDee, sadly, has only visited the store once. I think he shops at Mega and right from the factory when the kit comes off production in China.  Mega gets all the sales and I can see why. They have the 40 million dollar web site and the product to back it up. I'm still pretty much "Mom and Pop" in a little town that doesn't support the hobby in numbers for major expansion...more like survival!

But I'm really hoping that he does come down this year to display his model in the window for the week of the 23rd-31st. 

As for the Luminators...yeah, that display is REALLY BIG!
A hobby store was clearing them out 3 years ago and I bought every last one. There was 15 of each monster. The stack (Of one monster) was over 5 feet tall!

You guys that won last year should post a pic of your models with last year's trophies. I'm going to try and find those type again for this year.

(One thing I realized while making this video is that I have a LOT of built up models!)


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanx Bro! I always try & support Ma & Pa stores as much as I can.It`s a cutthroat biz & the one with money always wins.Always been my only reason to dislike Walmart.A new one goes in & 10 family businesses go belly up.Blockbuster killed all the local video stores but now they are getting their come around because of their greed.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Right on!

E-mail sent! Hope it isn't too much trouble!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Trevor...Last years Contest was a Blast, and Yes Biz, I did manage to struggle to Trevors' shop in High River (Work has kept me so busy that I'm lucky to get time to sleep)
Anywho...Last year...
I entered this dio in Monster Hobbies Competition and took First Place in the Diorama catagory...( http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257283 )

the front of the store looks like this...










I picked up my Trophy for the Roswell 1947 Diorama with Certificate...
For First Place I got the Golden Witch Award...

Here she is in front of the Roswell Dio...















....Can't wait to see this years' entries...
...but hurry...the full moon is rising...










THANK YOU TREVOR
& MONSTER HOBBIES!!!!
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ...You guys that won last year should post a pic of your models with last year's trophies.


'Kay, Trev. Here ya go; looking forward to this year's contest. BTW, I don't think I won the "Best Overall" award - somebody else received that honor.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

McDee....this year I want to see your entry in the store window, ok? Bring it anytime between the 23rd and 31st.

I looked around for those trophies this year, but I can't find any. I'll have to make something up!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

Monster Hobbies is now on the Black Swamp Modelers Links page. Thanks for letting us hook up.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Not a problem! Hopefully something good will happen! 

Love the logo and link Mark! Excellent work!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This should be a "Sticky Of The Month".

I can't find those trophies guys! I'll have to make up some new ones.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Trevor,

Here is a pic of mine in the Concepts - One of a Kind Category...









Thanks for doing this again this year!

MMM


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent work! 

I changed my online web site a bit to allow for Paypal buttons. I haven't recieved the bank conformation yet as to whether or not my bank account is tied to those buttons or not, so I doubt the buttons will work right away. 

Let me know what you guys think in the "Monsters" section.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Trevor,

You might want to work out the shipping costs as part of "Buy Now Button" 
It looks like it adds sales tax only to the PayPal...this will cause issues for you.

MMM


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

So it wasn't the right way? I still need to get the 5% sales tax, don't I?

The other thing is that shipping is suggestive - meaning that one of the Luminator's kits shipped via Canada Post will be more expensive if I ship it to Texas vs Vancouver, B.C. How do I calculate for it, or does Paypal do that for me?

Maybe I should remove the buttons until I : 

A) Confirm the Bank Account will work
B) figure out the shipping, sales tax, etc.

- Note: I made a few "Get Me By" edits on the Monster page to help me out until I get the buttons resolved.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know about Canada, but there is no sales tax on internet purchases unless it is purchased by someone in the same state.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm...not sure how that's going to work then. Should I just include it in the price as a "Hidden Tax"?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

pAYPAL STILL HASN'T PUT MONEY IN MY ACCOUNT (tO GET IT GOING) 

Sorry, caps loc got pressed.

I'm hooking up a new interact terminal with MSI Canada - they have a program inwhich online purchacing is safer than Paypal - the same set-up that Sears and Best Buy use. So when that gets through, I won't need to bother with Paypal at all. 

Anyway, I've been updating the web site and changing it quite a lot. Have a look and let me know what you think. - You just can't purchace anything yet!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

After a week of messing around with Paypal, it appears like it isn't going to work. 

Anyone wanting to order anything from my store will just have to phone in their CC# or send a Money Order like in the old days. Better yet, you can just walk through the door with cash!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Contest entrees*

I want to send you a Cdn. checque for 2 entrees.Can I send the pics by email today followed by the $4 entree that I will send today.Is this ok if you get the entry pics today & the money in a few days? One entry is a custom Hawkman I bashed.What catagorey do I enter that under?
Thanx!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi!

Sorry I missed this. I was actually trying to dig it up on this fourm today because I thought people forgot about it. 
I didn't figure anyone would enter this contest as the local response has been "Oh, that's nice!"...with no one purchacing a kit. (It's been a bit depressing actually, esp when I was hoping to sell some kits to cover the cost of the $100 Gift Certificate give away.)

I don't usually take cheques, but for $4, I'll give it a try. You could also bubblepack 2 toonies if you want. I doubt anyone would care. Yes,you can send the pics by Email to [email protected] any time you like. I'll just store them on my computer and then put them on my web site from the 23rd to the 31st. 

The Hawkman will go under the "Heroes" catagory, which is MonMH11


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry I missed this. I was actually trying to dig it up on this fourm today because I thought people forgot about it.
> I didn't figure anyone would enter this contest as the local response has been "Oh, that's nice!"...with no one purchacing a kit. (It's been a bit depressing actually, esp when I was hoping to sell some kits to cover the cost of the $100 Gift Certificate give away.)
> ...


I just sent you an email.Changed my mind about Hawkman but I`m ready to buy that Mummy from you.Better then a shovel in the crotch. lol One entree will now be a scratch build.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, let's hope the good ol' sugar plum faries at Canada Post can get that kit to you in time!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

November first?!! I gotta get going!!!!:freak:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually, it's OCT 31!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*YAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!*

That said, will a personal cheque be okay? Made out to you personally or Monster Hobbies? Eh?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Cheques I'm not too sure of. They may or may not work North of the border.
A postal money order in CDN funds (The Pink One) or CC over the phone would work out best.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Got the quote for you Bizzarobrain - It's in your E-mail. Appart from grinding the model into dust, I can't get the shipping any lower.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Actually, it's OCT 31!


YEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!:freak:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Hey! Write your own material, Mitch! :dude:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sue 'em for "Copyright Infringement"! LOL!

You guys had ample warning, I did post this at the tail end of September afterall!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> Hey! Write your own material, Mitch! :dude:


I spelled my differently! LoL!
OK How about....
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm just hoping the mail will be fast for you guys!

Mitch, did you get the quote?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I'm just hoping the mail will be fast for you guys!
> 
> Mitch, did you get the quote?


Yeah, I did,But I went home sick yesterday.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well that's never any fun!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Mitch,

We already know you're sick :freak: - why did they send you home...? :tongue:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Actually, I escaped!!:freak:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Last week guys!

...the countdown begins!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

I'm sending my fund$ in today. I'll email photos as soon as you let me know my entry fee got there safe. BTW, I looked up your ZIP code as it isn't listed on the Monster Hobbies web site. For the rest of you scheduling-impaired entrants (like me), it is *T1V 1R3*.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll update that right away Mark!

You know Mark, My Zip code is so bizzaar! I've had letters from T1V 1P3 - T1V 1B3, and now you say it's T1V 1R3. 

Well, the good news is that the letters always seem to arrive!

but in case you missed it, the address should be

Monster Hobbies
P.O.Box 5758
High River, Alberta, Canada
T1V 1R3

and money Orders (The Pink Ones) should be made out to Trevor Ursulescu c/o Monster Hobbies

(I hope it all arrives in time!)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

GUYS!!!

I seem to have a few PM's with the misunderstanding that I said that I'd take your CC# over the internet. I wouldn't do that as it's a HUGE security risk, not from myself, but from hackers and what-not. I wouldn't want anyone here to have any problems because of that. On the web is too insecure. I even say that in the video! 

What I did say, even in the video @3:57 - 4:35 seconds - specifically at 4:10 was to PHONE IN! 

Always use your CC# OVER THE TELEPHONE! 

It's the safest way of doing CC business. I do it all the time when I order inventory from the US and haven't had a problem in 6 years! I'm dealing with over 10 US companies with my cc, including Tiki Farm, Dark Horse, Games Workshop and Lindberg.

So if you want to do it that way, I'll leave the phone lines open, as they use to say.

However, if you want to do Money Order (The option was there for people without CC's that wanted to get in on the fun) I can still go that way too, provided they work in Canada. If they don't, I'll send back the M/O to you and we'll figure out the entry fee from there.

As for the Paypal thing, I can get set up with MSI CANADA (Probably after the contest) with their system that is used at BestBuy and Sears. They use the same bank I do, CIBC, and their rates are lower. It's also more secure than Paypal. Look for it on my web site coming soon!

Again, sorry for any confusion - I thought I had it ironed out!

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

You're already going to the trouble of hosting the Build A Monster contest. These other issues are the small stuff we're not supposed to sweat. We'll get 'em sorted out. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok guys.....I've had 1 "Official" paid up entry - a walk in. 

I doubt I'll get any more, so I think I'll just drop the entry fee for you guys online because I'm not going to get any other paid entries from here on in. 

I tried to set up Paypal, and it didn't work. Secure Pay won't happen for a while yet either, until my Interact Provider sets it up for me. No one's even phoning in their CC or buying my outdated, crappy Luminator monster models. Therefore, my whole web page is pretty much invalid as an online store. What's the point? I'm not Cult or Mega and I can't get your brand new model 10 weeks before it hits the shelves like they can. Heck! I can't even afford a web page. Mine's a 2nd rate free one with so many limitations it's sickening.

The M/O's I'll just return to you guys that sent them when they arrive in 3-4 weeks. I think you can cash them back in with your Post Offices....at least you can up here anyway. 

Sorry for all these problems. I just wanted to have a fun contest and get something to cover the mailing costs. Well, I REALLY want a contest, so I'll just send the trophies out when it's all said and done out of my own pocket. 

Anyway, now that this is open to everyone without cost, you can still send in your 4 Jpegs to [email protected] or [email protected] (if either one of those emails cause you problems.) 

The $100 gift Certificate is still up for grabs and you don't have to buy a model from me either. Just whatever models you guys think you want to enter is OK by me and you can enter as many catagories as you like with as many model kits as you like too. 

Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with!

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Trevor,

I hate to see that happen. I will send some pics for the contest. And I would be happy to donate to it as well. I guess the logistics of you being so far north over the border seems to have made things difficult. If I send money are US denominations good? I don't know what happens if you have dollar bills. I know we used to exchange Canadian coins down here but some businesses wouldn't. Let me know, it was the logistics things man that made things difficult. It is great you are doing this.

Bob K.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not logistics.

Being in Canada makes no difference really.

Forget money. Just send the photos please.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

MCR,

Like Mark said, don't sweat the small stuff. I for one look forward to your contest and am glad I still have time to get me entries in. I also think it safe to say that there are others here that enjoy it too. I would love to be there in person and maybe one of these days when traveling is an option for me and I make it up your way, you're store will be the first place I stop.

I need to get my entries to you but have a question or two. Shoot me an email if you would so we can talk about them.

Joshua _aka_ A.U.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry guys! I'm just bugged because of all the technical difficulties that are happening to this very simple contest.

Also, Halloween sales have been low this year and I'm behind on bills and rent. Pressure is cooking my brian. 

There's still the chance I'll get some last minute bar crawlers that need a costume. Appart from that, I'm not liking how things are going right now.

On the good side, I've got the form for my Safe Pay system. I just have to sign a few X's and I should be almost ready to go....still too late for the contest though.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

I bet I can quote Mrs. U on the subject of foregoing the entry fee: For pity's sake, *KEEP THE MONEY!!! *I for one would rather see you use it to run your contest than anything else. Plus, I hope you're beginning to realize that you have a lot more friends than you know floating out here in cyberspace (except maybe for fluke, who's just floating, period).

Don't give up the ship, or Hallowe'en for that matter, friend. I'll get my photos in ASAP. :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx Mark. Sometimes it's just the fact of fufilling my dreams that makes issues like this seem so frustrating. 

Sending money to Canada is totally different than sending it to Russia. Remeber that Canada is just sitting on top of your Northern Border. We're on the same continent - North America. 

If I had the Paypal (or Safe Pay) thing established, you'd be doing it anyway without even thinking.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

MCR,

I just emailed you my 3, yes count'em 3, entries for your cool contest for this year. I do understand how you feel. I been mighty frustrated as of late my with all that's been going on for me. But hey, I still got my entries in on time and your running this way cool contest again! Keep on fulfilling those dreams!

A.U.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx guys for the kind words and all, and to those that still want to "Donate" their entry fee to me, it will sure help in November.

However, personally, just to try and figure this out....

I really don't understand why people wouldn't phone me their Credit Card number. It's all confidential and I destroy the info after the transaction clears. Gone for good! - I also have a Trader Rating of 2...if that helps any? (And if you guys want to bump that up after this contest, I'd appreciate it!)

As for how it works, the system is easy. I just key the payment into my terminal (Meaning my in store Interact Machine) and hit "Send". It works in the same way as if you were standing in my store, at the front counter and were to swipe your credit card right there. (Without the magnetic strip to worry about). Actually, it would be the same as if the magnetic strip didn't work and I had to key it in manually. The only difference is that you're phoning me, long distance for a few short minutes, and talking with me directly. If you can handle those two things, then we're set to go!

Anyway, when I hit "Send", the terminal automatically contacts Visa (Or Mastercard), extracts the funds from your card and sends those to me. (Same as what Paypal would do. Consider this as "Verbal Paypal".) 

Now, I'm not able to handle American Express...and I'm not sure what to do if your card has "The Smart Chip" and I have to physically "Read" it with the terminal, or if I can bypass that...but I can get it to work 99% of the time on Visa and Mastercard....and I also don't have to key in the last 3 numbers on the back of your card...and that's where the real problem with CC fraud lies...if you're worring about that. If a criminal gets those 3 numbers...you're done for! - but I don't need that, so you're safe!...and I'm not a criminal! My name is "Mad Cap Romanian", not "Mad Cap Rip-off Artist".

I'm a reputiable business...it's not like I have a "Skimmer" machine, giving your info to the Mafia, some forgien country (Like Indonesia) or I'm going to tell you $6 and key in $6000 or something like that...although that would REALLY help with the contest fees...for 20 years - just joking! 

But seriously, I've been on this site for a very long time and had my business for 6+ years now. You guys have known me from before I even owned my store to when I was in the Flea Market to when I moved to High River and was in the back alley location on 2A Ave to when I expanded to 3rd Ave and when I had to split the store with the Flowershop beside me to the present day. You've also seen my ups and downs with the business over the years. I even sent you guys some stuff in the past when we traded model parts and what-not. If I was running scams, wouldn't I be in jail or something by now? 

Wouldn't the doors be closed, my family in Foster Care and would I still be showing up on this web site? Also wouldn't there have been a thread entitled "Monster Hobbies is a Rip-Off" or "Buyer Beware - Monster Hobbies" by now? Well, there hasn't been, that I know of....and I wouldn't ever want there to be either!

But what would be the diff if I did have Paypal or Safe Pay. You still have to key your Credit Card # into an online terminal web page, or your bank account #...or however that works. Now your info IS in cyberspace...(whereas with me it isn't) ..doesn't that equate to the same thing, in reality? 

Don't kid yourself, even with Safepay or Paypal, hackers can get in. It may be difficult, may take a long time, they may have to break a LOT of codes and firewalls, but it's possible. Then they're game to your info! However, how would they get in on my machine with "Over the Phone", especially if all the info is gone once I key the terminal and hit "Send"? (The terminal also clears itself at the end of the day when I do a "Batch Close")

There is a reason why I say in the video "Over The Phone is the safest way".

I know I can't take it personally, but sometimes things just seem odd to me and leave me scratching my head.

Anyway, sorry for the rant, but I thought I should try and clear tha air a little and attempt to put you all at ease. (Which hopefully I did to some extent.)
But let's not talk about this beyond what's been said here - I don't want to turn this thread into a 20 pager of CC info debates. I'll leave it up to you guys and your intuition as to what YOU feel is your best option - M/O, CC over the phone, or waiting until I get the Safe Pay up and running. At the end of the day, it's your own discression after all.

So now, back to the contest - I am thinking of making a You-Tube video on November the 1st, or 2nd (Depends how tires I am after Halloween) with all the entries in it and the winners announced at the end of the video. That might be the best way to showcase this contest and allow for next year's contestants to see how big this thing is becoming and what it's all about.

I also have a 2nd paid walk-in entry from yesterday. I wonder if I should award 2 $100 Gift Certificate prizes for best model - 1 for online and 1 for walk-in as the Walk in stuff just isn't as "Up to snuff" as your guys stuff...especially those of you who compete at Wonderfest and so on? I wonder what Sunday will bring? Hopefully McDee with an armfull of stuff!:wave:

Trevor


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

One thing I forgot to add - your Credit Card company will convert the American dollar to the Canadian one automatically.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'll be phoning mine in later this afternoon, no issues about that!!:wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Kool! - I just have to go get the wife and kids. Be back in 30 minutes!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

In the hope that my money order arrives at some point, I've emailed my entries to you. Good luck everybody, and have a great Hallowe'en!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I got the entries mark. Where do I send the gold medal?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm all registered with a little extra for the prize kitty...and the best way to take care of this is to just give Trevor a call on the phone...he's a great guy to do business with! His number is at the end of the video on the 1st post of this thread!

Good luck everyone!

MMM


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ...Where do I send the gold medal?


Well, as long as we're talking pie in the sky - to my castle in Transylvania of course.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hopefully not the Translyvania discussed in The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

Hey...I'm at the store now if anyone wants to phone. I know time zones are odd. I think I'm Moutain Time.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

That how ya spell "Mountain"? *SLAP!*


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

allways had a problem with that wurd! - nuk nuk!

@ Ark - Thanx for the entries, the donation and the bag of chips! - I was starving!

@ all that phoned in - i'm really liking the conversations. It's fun to get a "human" element to this whole "Internet" thing.

Well, currently I have 9 Walk in entries and countless Internet ones. 

For Walk-in's, I have 2 in the "Out of Box" catagory, 1 Diorama, 3 in Heroes/Super Heroes (And he's bringing in a Sinbad soon) as well as 3 in the Wargaming mini's. I'll have to take pics of these tommorrow.

Online, I have a LOT from you guys, but I haven't had time to sort out who's entered what in where. I do have all the pics uploaded into folders under your names on my home computer. I need some time between tonight and tommorrow to post them, but deadline is OCT 31st at "Midnight" with everthing getting compiled hopefully on November 1st and definatly sorted out by Nov 2nd. Thank goodness for time zones and what-not!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Online update - 

I have 6 competetors entering with a total of 16 different models. Excellent work!

There's still time if anyone else is considering entering!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I had a few "Donations" from other generous Hobby Talk members that total 15 "Empty Spaces" for additional contestants. 

If you want to join in and have limited funds (Or none at all) there's still room for your 4 pics.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well...this is the day!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

hi Guys!

I'm just finishing up the B.A.M. contest stuff.

On the + side, I got both Mark and Brian's money orders today! Sadly, the post office had a "fee" and Mark's M/O was shorted by 6 cents. .... but that's ok. I'm sure I can balance out 6 cents!


----------

